# Disused Victorian Graveyard, Tavistock, Summer 2012



## Andy Wipes (Dec 22, 2012)

A visit to this lovely atmospheric old Cemetery made back in the Summer & before the Council had done their tidy-up; I prefer it when it isn't all strimmed back hard. The Headstones are of a distinctive local style & mostly in very good condition.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 22, 2012)

Great peaceful place,superb shots.


----------



## UrbexMami (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful! Stunning place. I love graveyards and I would just sit in there for hours. Thank you for the post.

Do you know what the oldest and most recent graves are?


----------



## MrDan (Dec 23, 2012)

UrbexMami said:


> Do you know what the oldest and most recent graves are?



Also would be interested in knowing this, those headstones look in very good condition!


----------



## Andy Wipes (Dec 23, 2012)

I think it closed in late 19th Century but I will go & check. It's only just down the road.


----------



## Andy Wipes (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.parksandgardens.ac.uk/component/option,com_parksandgardens/task,site/id,4381/Itemid,292/

Here's the information; not open very long. The new graveyard is pretty boring in comparison; I won't be taking any photos there!


----------



## Andy Wipes (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh, it states NOT open to the public; untrue, it is!


----------



## justcurious (Dec 23, 2012)

Didn`t realise this was disused, I live pretty close and have driven/walked past this many times


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks beautiful, why does it have to be so far away from me


----------



## night crawler (Dec 23, 2012)

What a great place.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure you can have a "disused" graveyard . . . unless you dig all the bodies back up again


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 29, 2012)

Isn't it sad to see these graves going untended and slowly collapsing. Such is life (or rather such is the lack of it!).


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 29, 2012)

cheers man


----------



## georgie (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice one i remember seeing a graveyard posted once....... Dont know where it went though


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

I spend a lot of time wandering around cemeteries and graveyards - the main reason is they attract lots of wildlife and are great for photography. 

Thanks for the post!


----------

